
Life Without the Concept of Free Will - kaxline
https://mindlasers.com/life-without-free-will/
======
apotatopot
After physical, social, and other factors involved in the decision making
process, along with the enormous number of choices we have to make on a
regular basis, I can't imagine free will having a place anywhere in our
existence.

I'd even say free will is more of a spiritual belief that people like to
adopt, and in whatever year far off in the future it will be accepted that it
just isn't a thing.

------
kaxline
Not sure how much interest there is in this, but you can AMA here as well.

